# Happy Birthday, January babies!



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2022)

Happy Birthday, January Babies!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2022)

My little sister who has been deceased for a long time was a January baby--January 11th.  Happy birthday in heaven, Rosie!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

I saw this article today, about a set of infant twins, newborns, who were born, this just past weekend:

one just before midnight, and one immediately after midnight, so their birthdays, are in different years!
One birthday is Dec 31, 2021,
and the other is a January birthday, Jan. 1, of 2022!  

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/c...in-different-years/ar-AASomuP?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I saw this article today, about a set of infant twins, newborns, who were born, this just past weekend:
> 
> one just before midnight, and one immediately after midnight, so their birthdays, are in different years!
> One birthday is Dec 31, 2021,
> ...


Oh, how awesome.  I love hearing stories like this one.  Just read about the first baby born in my hometown; she is a doll.


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you, Pam... today (1/7)


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you, next Tues. 1/11.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

Happy  Birthday   @Jace!     ... Hope your day is wonderful


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

...need to remember  Lewkat   in a few days  

To all with January birthdays  .... celebrate!


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Happy  Birthday   @Jace!     ... Hope your day is wonderful


T Y, Bonnie...neat!


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

Jace said:


> T Y, Bonnie...neat!


Is that a picture of your "cutie"...He really is!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Jace .. and Many Happy Returns of the day!


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 202618
> 
> Happy Birthday, Jace .. and Many Happy Returns of the day!


Beautiful, Pinky, TY v.m.( most thoughtful of you)


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

@Jace 
Very Happy Birthday to you!  We are glad you found SF!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)

@Jace


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> @Jace
> Very Happy Birthday to you!  We are glad you found SF!


TY, Kaila...like your posts!


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> @Jace
> View attachment 202628


Pam...you have the "neatest" graphic/picture posts..TY


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank You. I enjoyed mine on the 19th.


----------



## Jace (Jan 23, 2022)

Belated Happy  Birthday, R R, hope it was a good one!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2022)

My second grandson was born on January 6th. To me, he is proof that perfect people are born in January._ He is 6ft 4inches and I feel bad when he has to bend down to kiss me!_


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 27, 2022)




----------

